# For those of you owning 2k 3k cabbys , are they worth it ?



## cute.bandar (Nov 19, 2013)

My current cabinet, which is now almost 6.5 years old cost me about Rs.600 

But I am learning the meaning of 'I can't afford to buy cheap' , so thinking of getting a nice cabby for about 2k.
Question to those have a 'good' cabinet around 2k

How long does a good cabinet last ? 
THe only features I need in a cabinet - a cabinet that muffles sound and usb3 Do I get this in a 2k cabby ?
For those of you who have a good cabby is it worth it .

I am no overclocker 

Thanks


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

A good cabby is always worth it, it keeps dust away, has neat cable management which betters airflow and keep components cool and increases longevity of components,has more space. You can get a NZXT Gamma for Rs 2250. To keep it silent get silent fans or oil the existing ones. Absolute silent cabinets are all aluminum ones which are expensive and not good for Indian Climatic condition unless you have a AC in the room that keeps the ambient temps low....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

+1 for Nzxt gamma

Review  - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/170055-nzxt-gamma-review.html


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 19, 2013)

Nzxt gamma seems to have only usb 2.0 front ports


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2013)

don't know about south india but as far as i know in north india you won't get Gamma for less than 3000 that too only on online shops.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 20, 2013)

If you want to buy a new cabinet in today's time you should ideally be investing in a good USB3 ready one. Good cabinets are worthy specially if they have bottom mounted psu placement. It makes a lot of difference in the cooling of everything inside it. However you will have to increase your budget slightly.
The cooler master N200 is USB3 ready, bottom mounted PSU BUT can only hold microATX or smaller motherboards. For around 3k it is very good BUT keep in mind, this cabinet will restrict your choice of motherboards in the future to microATX or smaller size only. There are many more with full ATX support but the price is higher. NZXT Gamma is overhyped, lacks build quality and is USB 2 only. .
Review:
Cooler Master N200 Review - Overclockers Club
Price:
Cooler Master N200 Advance Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



cute.bandar said:


> My current cabinet, which is now almost 6.5 years old cost me about Rs.600
> 
> But I am learning the meaning of 'I can't afford to buy cheap' , so thinking of getting a nice cabby for about 2k.
> Question to those have a 'good' cabinet around 2k
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2013)

Dont buy the CM N200 its cramPed inside. But if small Mainboard  is all you have in mind then get it. The only thing thats going for it is  the sole USB3 Port in the front.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

I would prefer Coolermaster N200 rather than NZXT Gamma just for the formers cable management feature.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 21, 2013)

I am tempted to buy the N200 , but there are 2 things - a) I am a kanjoos makhi choos  b) it seems a little overkill for my requirement..

Any other cheaper usb3 cabbys ? probably from some desi brands ?

btw if it matters my decided psu is antec bp300p and mobo is micro-atx


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 21, 2013)

There's one called zebronics shield, but truth be hold this does more harm than good. The HDD tooless clip doesn't hold the hard drives, no space behind the motherboard panel, makeshift 120mm fan mounting isn't really put properly, molex only for front 120 and rear 140....list keeps on going on. They simply make a bulk purchase from a chinese brand and put their branding on it. I mean- who the hell uses foam as a choice of air filter anyways. And here I thought it could be worse than Zebronics Bijli 2. 

N200 is an mATX formfactor. I am assuming you are using an matx formfactor motherboard? Its cramped because its meant to be cramped but give bit more mounting options as well. All things considered it does a pretty decent job. Elite 120 is even more cramped if you see things that way. As long as you have good enough fans and the airflow is a-ok then you don't really need to be worried about the cramped part. 

Simple solution: If you don't want to buy, don't buy. Have you explored the option of simply getting a USB 3.0 front panel connector instead? I am not sure if its available but no harm in finding out about it, yeah?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 21, 2013)

Better get a NZXT Gamma with USB3 front Panel connectors. Since Cramed cabinets generate heat its better to get a bigger cabinet with better thermal dissipation when they cost the same. The sole reason to get a branded cabinet is because of cable management and room inside in the first Place. So dont overlook these factors for a USB 3 Point whatever.


----------



## CoolerMaster (Nov 21, 2013)

@OP, the entire N series was designed ground up for good ventilation. In need be, the N200 for instance can support a 240mm radiator ! The whole idea with N200 is to provide a cabinet that can accept a powerful gaming system in a small space. You don't have to worry on the ventilation part, take my word on it, it will perform as good as a ATX cabinet. The N200 supports micro-ATX and Mini-ITX form factor motherboards and as such won't fill cramped given the cable routing options available. 

However, to help us advice you on a cabinet you need to tell us your configuration too. From your description, i feel even the Elite 311 is enough for your build. The money you save on cabinet can be used for other purpose such as better GPU, RAM , etc. Since i'm from CM i will reserve my opinion on models from other brands. You may subscribe to views from other members. 

--
Sanket


----------



## rockfella (Nov 25, 2013)

You should have a better look. It is not as cramped as it looks. The left side panel is for dumping all useless cables, it can hold huge graphic cards. The cabinet is exceptionally well designed. USB3 and bottom mounted PSU which really runs the PC cool as the heat generated by cpu and gpu never gets into the PSU (this is what happens when the PSU is top mounted). When the PSU is bottom mounted it's fan sucks cold air from beneath. No good gaming cabinet of any brand will have a top mounted psu.


The Incinerator said:


> Dont buy the CM N200 its cramPed inside. But if small Mainboard  is all you have in mind then get it. The only thing thats going for it is  the sole USB3 Port in the front.



Coolermaster can't match build quality of corsair in their entry level series but hell it is way better than NZXT gamma.


bavusani said:


> I would prefer Coolermaster N200 rather than NZXT Gamma just for the formers cable management feature.



None, use your current cabinet and be happy 


cute.bandar said:


> I am tempted to buy the N200 , but there are 2 things - a) I am a kanjoos makhi choos  b) it seems a little overkill for my requirement..
> 
> Any other cheaper usb3 cabbys ? probably from some desi brands ?
> 
> btw if it matters my decided psu is antec bp300p and mobo is micro-atx



Then the cost will go high, OP is still not interested in spending 3k, why would he spend 5k for a USB3/bigger cabinet?


The Incinerator said:


> Better get a NZXT Gamma with USB3 front Panel connectors. Since Cramped cabinets generate heat its better to get a bigger cabinet with better thermal dissipation when they cost the same. The sole reason to get a branded cabinet is because of cable management and room inside in the first Place. So dont overlook these factors for a USB 3 Point whatever.



The Elite 311 or some model with USB3 would suffice for OP but he is kanjoos so let him use his current cabinet which will serve him well for many years to come. After all "Its all in the head". 


CoolerMaster said:


> @OP, the entire N series was designed ground up for good ventilation. In need be, the N200 for instance can support a 240mm radiator ! The whole idea with N200 is to provide a cabinet that can accept a powerful gaming system in a small space. You don't have to worry on the ventilation part, take my word on it, it will perform as good as a ATX cabinet. The N200 supports micro-ATX and Mini-ITX form factor motherboards and as such won't fill cramped given the cable routing options available.
> 
> However, to help us advice you on a cabinet you need to tell us your configuration too. From your description, i feel even the Elite 311 is enough for your build. The money you save on cabinet can be used for other purpose such as better GPU, RAM , etc. Since i'm from CM i will reserve my opinion on models from other brands. You may subscribe to views from other members.
> 
> ...



You should change your PSU to this:

*www.flipkart.com/corsair-vs350-350-watt-psu/p/itmdg36x8dmx8bmr?pid=PSUDG347MVWGGKDS&ref=e01822ed-cccb-45e3-96c2-6a53bde976e7



cute.bandar said:


> I am tempted to buy the N200 , but there are 2 things - a) I am a kanjoos makhi choos  b) it seems a little overkill for my requirement..
> 
> Any other cheaper usb3 cabbys ? probably from some desi brands ?
> 
> btw if it matters my decided psu is antec bp300p and mobo is micro-atx


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 25, 2013)

rockfella said:


> You should change your PSU to this:
> 
> Corsair VS350 350 Watt PSU - Corsair: Flipkart.com



antec bp300p is way better than corsair vs series psus.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2013)

Rockfella, the problem with N200 is it can accommodate only a mATX board ,what if somebody wants upgrade to a simple M5A97 a budget board ,he will be hindered. It has only four expansion bays at the back. These are the points of not getting it since roomier cabinets are available with better thermal dissipation and fan mounts at the same price.But if somebody wants stick to mATX board ,then can get it.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 27, 2013)

Have a look at CM K380 or K350. For around 3.5k, both are great options.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Dec 3, 2013)

*forget the usb 3.0 , here is a Bang for buck option for you*

*n4.sdlcdn.com/imgs/a/b/g/SDL210942632_1366109227_image1-2f15b.jpg
*s24.postimg.org/mnnkuus8j/vlcsnap_2013_12_04_02h25m14s24.png

Antec X1


----------

